# Form 929 changes



## maddy18 (May 20, 2012)

Hello All - My visa is was granted in May 2011 - I finished my Initial Entry in Mar 2012 -My passport expired in April 2013 but before that in advance
I got a my new passport in Sep 2012 - So now intimating this change this by form 929. I don't live in Australia currently. 
My question is Am I informing the department very late? Will i have eyebrows raised? And how long does it take for this to process?

Do i need to send my new & old passport along with it? Or only the copy ( with notary seal) is enough?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

No need to send passport. Just send the form with the passport details on it. Doesnt matter that it is late.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Just Fill in the form and send it, I renewed passport while my application was still under processing, sent Form 929, thats it. 



maddy18 said:


> Hello All - My visa is was granted in May 2011 - I finished my Initial Entry in Mar 2012 -My passport expired in April 2013 but before that in advance
> I got a my new passport in Sep 2012 - So now intimating this change this by form 929. I don't live in Australia currently.
> My question is Am I informing the department very late? Will i have eyebrows raised? And how long does it take for this to process?
> 
> Do i need to send my new & old passport along with it? Or only the copy ( with notary seal) is enough?


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Friends,
where do we need to send the Form 929? Do we need to upload it with other docs? My VISA app is still under progress.

Jazz


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Jazz, 

if your visa is still being processed you can either upload the form in the eVisa portal or - if you already have one - send an email to your CO.

People who submitted a paper application can also send documents to the GSM Documents mailbox.
Email: [email protected]

Source: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks a ton Monika.



espresso said:


> Hi Jazz,
> 
> if your visa is still being processed you can either upload the form in the eVisa portal or - if you already have one - send an email to your CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

Previously I send Form 1022 to my CO. I think that was a mistake I have done...Today I send form 929 to my CO as My passport had to be changed last week.
CO has not yet responded .


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

My mistake of sending 1022 for change of passport was due to wrong linked correspond to '*change passport detail*s' in left side of the _e-visa portal page_. when I clicked there every time 1022 form appears and downloaded.......I think its a BUG.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

mamunmaziz said:


> Previously I send Form 1022 to my CO. I think that was a mistake I have done...Today I send form 929 to my CO as My passport had to be changed last week.
> CO has not yet responded .


i am stuck in question 18


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> No need to send passport. Just send the form with the passport details on it. Doesnt matter that it is late.


hi shel i am always chasing you ...you are my life saver.  .i am filling out 929 form ..i put my new passport details on question no 17. but on question 18 it asks for Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder...what should i put here the old one??? my old passport is due to expire feb 2014..

pls help


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes put that one, it may be referring to passports of other countries too.


----------



## nily (Nov 19, 2012)

*form 929 questions*

Dear friends,
I want to inform my address change but...
1- do you know what the question 11 means in this form? 
Effective Date for new contact detail. from ....to......
which date it means?

2 - it does not contain any part form signature . The signature is just related to the part of change passport. Is it correct?
thanks a lot


----------



## khan1974 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am currently in India but want to submit 929 for my Son who is 5 yrs old.

1. Can I fax the 929 and passport copy to any of the office fax numbers mentioned in the instructions in the form
2. What is the meaning of certified copy as mentioned in the instructions. Is it same as attestation from a NOTARY.


----------

